# N. Central Oregon SaS ride



## hrv (Dec 9, 2001)

Did a long loop from my house in Hood River last Wednesday, which I'm calling the SaS (slow as sh*t) ride. Any slower and I'd be standing still: 163 miles in 15 hours total time, 12 hours bike time. Was not even remotely interested in having any semblance of speed, except on the downhills. 

Basically, the ride went from HR to Tygh Valley to hwy. 216 to hwy. 26 to hwy. 35 to Bennett Pass back to HR. About 14K climbing, but nothing that steep. Doable by anyone with a century under their belts, no problem. It really helped to have the amazing support team of my wife and brother-in-law, too.

Some highlites:

1. As always, the descent from Tygh Ridge to Tygh Valley. Cross winds prevented me from hitting 50 but was close. A smooth, buttery descent. 

2. My wife joining me for about 20 miles from Bear Springs Campground on hwy. 216 to part of hwy. 26. She was a real trooper considering what seemed 'flattish' when we scoped the route out by car was actually a fair amount of climbing for her. To say I welcomed the company is an understatement.

3. Climbing to Bennett Pass, what a great climb, and knowing that it was the last big climb of the trip didn't hurt , either.

I felt really good when I finished, no cramps, etc. That's obviously a result of going so slow, at least uphill. Now that I know I can finish this distance comfortably, I'll add some speed next time, and will go with some buddies too. I'm toying with the long range plan of doing this ride fixed as well!

And what a way to celebrate my 50th!


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

*great sounding ride*

I've ridden most/all of those roads at different times, but never all at once. It's great riding out there. Have you even done CycleOregon?


----------

